# ATTN STITCH - my tattoo's



## Crucified (Jun 14, 2008)

You'd better rep me for this you little guy. 



































please ignore any unsightly extra "me" in these pictures.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2008)

What do they all mean?

Are you waiting to get that Ace of Spades filled in?

The left arm must have hurt a bitch...


Tell me tell me tell me!

And I'm not little


----------



## Crucified (Jun 14, 2008)

They mostly all mean that i like paying for pain.. hah. I like space and space themes so i got pretty pictures done on my arm, the knife with "mom dad brother" on it is for my family. the cards and dice because i like to gamble. Pretty ladies and booze..... guess. "live loud" on my knuckles because... yeah. i'm pretty fucking deep. 



the only reason i'm waiting is because we ran out of time. I just walked in to my shop one day and they had a couple hours to kill so we drew some stuff up and went at it till the next appointment showed up.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2008)

Where do you work?


----------



## Crucified (Jun 14, 2008)

from home.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice tattoos! I will be getting something new soon but I can't decide on what yet.


----------



## forelander (Jun 15, 2008)

I love that your tattoo has tattoos on it. That's fucking bad ass. Any tongue split pics? Planning on filling in those playing cards?


----------



## budda (Jun 15, 2008)

eew not the tongue split pics, those are intense!

i like the left arm space sleeve  some cool designs goin on the right too.

i still need to get my tattoo idea drawn up - 2 music notes crossing to make an X, with some sort of circle border around 'em. thinkin left or right shoulder. probably right..


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 15, 2008)

Haven't I seen your left arm in a tattoo mag ?


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bad ass sleeves, dude. I like how the girl on your arm has tattoos


----------



## Crucified (Jun 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Haven't I seen your left arm in a tattoo mag ?



i hope not! i never gave anyone authorization to put it in one.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 16, 2008)

very nice ones!


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 18, 2008)

I want more tattoos...one just is not enough


----------



## petereanima (Jun 20, 2008)

King_nothing621 said:


> I want more tattoos...one just is not enough



here are 2 shots of mine. these were taken right after the first session, meanwhile its complete - can bring a pic on monday or something (have to get home and a camera haha...)


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 20, 2008)

sick! I think I am going to get a new one soon. I'll try to post a picture of mine soon...if i ever buy batteries.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 28, 2008)

petereanima said:


> here are 2 shots of mine. these were taken right after the first session, meanwhile its complete - can bring a pic on monday or something (have to get home and a camera haha...)



MOAR PICS!!


----------



## thadood (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't have the balls/pain tolerance to get a tattoo =)

I really dig that left sleeve, though, Crucified.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

Sick tats man.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 1, 2008)

That outer space sleeve rules!  I won't post mine here, but I'm with you on the colorful work!


----------



## K7_Munky (Jul 1, 2008)

Bro thats some sick ink you have.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 2, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> MOAR PICS!!



i'm waaaay too late, sorry. but here is a pic of the time when it was finally done:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks cool, but why in english?


----------



## petereanima (Jul 2, 2008)

its a phrase out of lyrics of a song, and these lyrics summed up a part of my life almost exactly so that i always wanted this as the "base" of one of my tattoos.

10 years later i made it haha...


----------

